# Stick Making on Youtube



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

I have read the topics on cutting and straightening sticks. My Grandson has helped me to create stick making videos on youtube, to make sure the craft is kept alive for the future. We have covered topics on stick cutting, straightening sticks, making a dowel joint, bending Buffalo horn into a nose out crook and natural Thumb sticks. People can actually see the work being done. Enter woodlandsticks and you will find all seven videos

stickwithdave


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Be watching them soon, thanks.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

These look interesting, I'll be watching soon.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpSIaX2pnjW-4q07iSrfjrA


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi stickwithdave, I watched your videos all at once a few months ago, you are a very talented stickmaker/dresser! I have searched You Tube for a while and there are plenty of stickmaking films out there but sadly not that many from the UK, unless it's just me that can't find them. I have been subscribed to your Y.T. channel for a while and check my feed regularly to see if you have uploaded any videos. I look forward to picking your brains in the future! N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had some time this morning and was able to watch the video's. Wonderful YouTube presentation stickwithdave! Your Grandson did a great job with the camera!! I have never used horn and learns a lot from your video. All were informative. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

worth going through takes some time


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't watched all your videos yet but I have watched some. Very nice work and Thank You! for making them.

Rodney


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Dave, like your straightening jig.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Very interesting thanks for the post


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum. Quite coincidentally, I watched your videos last night. They were done very well and are quite informative. Although I am no longer able to carve or make walking sticks, I was quite envious of all of your sticks sitting up in your stick rack.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for doing the videos! Nothing like watching the actual process step by step. Straightening is the subject I'm most interested in at the moment and you make it look so easy. The bending jig is fantastic, so much utility is such a small space.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well worth watching stick straightening for those who wish to straighten there sticks .

the difference between using steam and a hot air gun is obvious its so much quicker for those who havnt done it , and its a simple set up to knock together


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

There is a big advantage using the hot air gun in winter especially if heating up accross the knees, you get the over

spray.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Theres no doubt about that its freezing . but i think steaming is a better way once set up its a lot quicker if you have a few to do.

But have to admit i just grab the hot air gun

a metal tube and a wallpaper steamer is a good way of doing it thought if you are doing a few and you know heat is penertrating into the stick with scorching it


----------



## Black Thorn (Dec 8, 2014)

I watched the videos last year and frequently go back for referral. You inspired me to replace my dowel method ,( inserting a hardwood dowel) to cutting my own, I wish I'd done this a long time ago, it's a far better method and quick. Looking forward to any new ones you may make!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Made a steamer a while ago, used a table top electric water boiler, the lid has a 1/4" vent hole stand against garage side door stand tube abve hole, strap to door, works fine and the condensate from it runs back into the boiler. the boiler can also be used to soften horn when \i get round to having a go.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

seem some that just a boiler the guy just threw a old sack over it whilst the stick where steaming . Trouble is with that is only a third of the shank gets steamed but it works

you will have to put pictures of your on here .I will have to make one have a load of shanks to do, I just.tend to just straighten shanks as I use them. but its a longer job with the heat gun.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Dave
Great instructional videos mate keep up the good work of teaching


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I was watching your videos before I found this site and was thrilled when I saw you are here as well! Just one question, any plans to do some videos on carving knob sticks? If the other videos are any indication then I can't wait to see what I can learn!


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Batakali
Not sure how the forum works yet but your post above should be directed at Stickwithdave no me but I received the e mail advising me of your post.
I agree with you Daves videos are great


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Stickie said:


> Hi Batakali
> Not sure how the forum works yet but your post above should be directed at Stickwithdave no me but I received the e mail advising me of your post.
> I agree with you Daves videos are great


 I think you get an e-mail when somebody posts on the same topic after you


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

watching members form horn in our local held workshops is enjoyable and seeing daves video has helped to understand the process .Its something I need to get set up for as the quality of the sticks in shows is outstanding .its good to see crooks made from wood but rams horn is in a league of there own and just ooze quality at a higher level


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I understand what Cobalt say's the quality of a good horn stick stands out and the material is so tactile. I think I would be more inclined to err towards the carved horn toppers, one that stands out is the reverse horn pheasant head from Alan Bateman's video of making one.


----------



## sticky (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Dave your YouTube videos are great it has been just what I am looking for. Most videos these days you see the start and then the finish but yours are to a professional standard your cameraman has done an excellent piece of videoing. Looking forward to more videos soon.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Sticky

Welcome to the forum. If the collie stick is yours you are doing very well, without any help. But you are in the right place to get any answers to stick making, just ask.If you let us know what area you live in you may be near to one of us. I travel around East Anglia up to London, where I am now,out to Norfolk and up to Cambridge.I am in Harwich Essex.Dave


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks will catch up with the videos ASAP.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dave,

I've already watched them some time ago! Didn't know it was you though. Great stuff very helpful especially the stick bending.


----------

